# Amplificador para Automovil



## Guest

Aqui un amplificador para montarlo en el automóvil con salida a Fets entregando una potencia de 100W sobre una carga de 8 Ohms y 150W en 4 Ohms con una sensibilidad de 1V (según el diagrama de donde lo saque).

Saludos.


----------



## Razorback

Amigo Luciperrro, puedo reemplazar los IRFP9140 e IRFP140 por 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 (auténticos) o estoy diciendo cualquier cosa. Otra cosa, este es un diseño propio. Felicitaciones. Muy completo y no dejas nada al azar. Saludos.


----------



## Guest

Razorback dijo:
			
		

> Amigo Luciperrro, puedo reemplazar los IRFP9140 e IRFP140 por 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 (auténticos) o estoy diciendo cualquier cosa. Otra cosa, este es un diseño propio. Felicitaciones. Muy completo y no dejas nada al azar. Saludos.


 
He leido que alguien había cambiado transistores darlington o BJT por Fet`s y viceversa, yo la verdad nunca lo he intentado ya que se me hace algo muy "fumado" puesto que hay parámetros como corriente de reposo y polarización de X tension.

Según los diseños y nunca se comportan igual; yo diría que no es posible hacerlo asi de simple y que habría que variar parte del diseño para poder lograrlo, éste diseño de amplificador apenas lo probé y lo ensamblé por la razon que el amplificador requería de cierto espacio y como vi que era de 100W y se acoplaba a mi necesidad, decidí utilizarlo.

Lo que agregue solamente fueron 2 transistores mas por BUS de tensión y no meti los transistores del diagrama puesto que reciclé unos que tenía arrumbados en el material.

Los datos de las bobinas no los tengo muy especificamente todos, el dato del toroide principal para elevar la tension lo encuentran aquí : Mod Nintendo DS Led , independientemente de que el circuito principal esté modificado, la tensión es ajustable; los bobinados para el EMI y los que van en serie con los capacitores los tomé de una fuente de computadora, les quité los devanados delgados de alambre y solo dejé los gruesos, ésto en modo de experimento por la razon de no tener cálculos para determinar valores, y mucho menos aparatos para medirlos.


----------



## jotecor

gracias amigo luciperrro por tu respuesta pero aun tengo una duda y quisiera que me la aclararas, si no es molestia, es con relacion a las bobinas. primero en tu diagrama para T1 dices que el bobinado debe de ser de 4+4 y 22+22, y en el enlase que colocas la bobinas que indicas despues de una correccion es de 5+5 de 3 hilos y 24+24 de 2 hilos, cual cres que es la mas indicada   
la segunda, es referente a las bobinas que van en paralelo con los capacitadores L2 y L3 las cuales me imaguino que las utilizas como filtros   ,bueno podrias dar un aproximado del numero de vueltas y el diametro del alambre.
y por ultimo referente a L1 la bobina mediana en si lo mismo que para L2 y L3

gracias de antemano, me parece muy interesante este proyecto y por eso quiero realizarlo pero quiero comenzar por los bobinados que en si a mi punto de vista es lo que necesita mas paciencia. gracias


----------



## Guest

jotecor dijo:
			
		

> gracias amigo luciperrro por tu respuesta pero aun tengo una duda y quisiera que me la aclararas, si no es molestia, es con relacion a las bobinas. primero en tu diagrama para T1 dices que el bobinado debe de ser de 4+4 y 22+22, y en el enlase que colocas la bobinas que indicas despues de una correccion es de 5+5 de 3 hilos y 24+24 de 2 hilos, cual cres que es la mas indicada
> la segunda, es referente a las bobinas que van en paralelo con los capacitadores L2 y L3 las cuales me imaguino que las utilizas como filtros   ,bueno podrias dar un aproximado del numero de vueltas y el diametro del alambre.
> y por ultimo referente a L1 la bobina mediana en si lo mismo que para L2 y L3
> 
> gracias de antemano, me parece muy interesante este proyecto y por eso quiero realizarlo pero quiero comenzar por los bobinados que en si a mi punto de vista es lo que necesita mas paciencia. gracias



El bobinado del transformador puede ser de 4+4 o 5+5 y el secundario de 22+22 o 25+25, recuerda que con el trimpot se ajusta la tension de salida deseada, para las bobinas L1, L2 y L3 utilice ferritas de las que traen las fuentes de PC; retiras el bobinado delgado y te quedan los alambres gruesos, estos son de diversos diametros, utiliza los alambres que ya vienen y de alli saca los datos para que no se te complique tanto el bobinado.

Saludos.


----------



## jotecor

luciperrro gracias por la acotacion ya habia conceguido la ferrita para T1 y andaba buscando las pequeñas y buscando los componentes para empezar a trabajar poco a poco, como es lo de la resistencia y el capacitador en donde van en si?, y si se utilizaria el SMPS que pusiste en el link o este mismo con las modificaciones, de todos modos seguire comprando los componentes y buscando para hacer la placa.


----------



## Guest

Las fotos de la fuente version 1.3 con el aplificador de 100W


----------



## 2fast4you

Felicitaciones por el proyecto! sinceramente encanta! en cuando disponga de algo de cash me largo a armarlo, mientras voy a ir comprando los fet y armando el pcb...
Otra cosa.. semejante bicho y le pusiste esos coolers tan tiernos? jaja todo bien! lo digo porque yo soy el loco de las temperaturas jajaja a un tda2003 le puse un disipador de 500gr jajaj re loco..

Bue.. en fin muy lindo proyecto... en cuanto disponga de tiempo y plata lo armo =P


----------



## Tacatomon

Para mi, este amplificador esta genia luciperro, pero estaria mas genial si lograra sacar unos 200W sobre 4 Ohm, ya que poseo unos Woffers pioneer que aguantan 300 RMS. no habria una manera de aumentar la potencia de salida, no se, aumentando transistores de salida y embobinados de la RpS. ?


Que tal luciperrro, me he decidio hacer el amplificador que posteastes pero lo que mas dificil se me hace son las bobinas, veo que hay que enrrollar mucho alambre, asesorame, tengo muchas bobinas e inductores que no ocupo y los pongo aqui para que opines cual me puede ser util.
si sabes de algun lugar donde puedan conseguirse estas ferritas, postealo.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## stanby

Que tal , he visto este amplificador y esta muy bien, pero tengo unas dudas. Antes de nada deciros que soy novato en esto por si pregunto alguna tonteria. He leido que usa un transformador para subir el voltage, pero un transformador solo funciona en corriente alterna y en un coche hay corriente continua, no es asi?


----------



## santiago

si es asi, el transformador trabaja con alterna pero para alimentarlo hay transistores que hacen trabajar en corte,no corte,corte con una frecuencia alta produciendose asi corriente alterna a una frecuencia determinada por : los transistores fet y el controlador o integrado para manipularlos
osea si queres ase un experimento rapido
consegui un transformador pelado sin nada (capacitores y diodos) que sea de 110 a 9 o 220 a 9 (depende tu pais) en el secundario de 9 pone una pila PERO toca y destoca uno de los dos cables rapidamente esto produce corriente alterna que el transformador eleva a 220 v del primario
esto se deve a que la corriente continua no induce en cambio la alterna SI LO ACE pudiendose asi lograr el traspaso electromagnetico de corriente entre  los 2 devanados el primario y el secundario
salu2


----------



## stanby

Gracias por la aclaracion


----------



## lalectronico

hola Luciperro, q tal? quisiera saber si hay algun tipo de reemplazo para estos transistores mosfet )irfp140 y irfp9140), porque no los logro conseguir
gracias!


----------



## Guest

lalectronico dijo:
			
		

> hola Luciperro, q tal? quisiera saber si hay algun tipo de reemplazo para estos transistores mosfet )irfp140 y irfp9140), porque no los logro conseguir
> gracias!



Pues nunca he buscado un remplazo, pero si puedes conseguir el IRFP240 y el IRFP9240 tambien te sirven


----------



## lalectronico

ok, muchas gracias!


----------



## Diodo Zener

Gracias por el circuito pero,una duda ,los 100W son RMS o pico.ah y por lo que vi C13(circ amplificador) está alrreves.


salu*salu


----------



## jotecor

Hola luciperrro
una consulta con respecto al diagrama que colocaste para el sistema de proteccion para los altavoces (DOG-AMP-PROTDC.pdf), cuando colocas el optoacloplador alimentas el colector con 12 volt, el emisor lo dirijes al transistor 2n2222, pero la base del transistor interno del opto. no la colocas a ningun lado.
por que no la necesitas? o asumo que debo colocarla a los 12 volt de entrada. no entiendo mucho esa parte. gracias


----------



## Guest

Diodo Zener dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por el circuito pero,una duda ,los 100W son RMS o pico.ah y por lo que vi C13(circ amplificador) está al revés.
> 
> 
> salu*salu



Bueno éste diseño de amplificador la primera vez que lo vi fue en una revista de "Resistor" en el 98-99 y allí marcaba que eran 100W sobre 8Ohms, 150W sobre 4Ohms y otros parámetros que no recuerdo ahora, el diseño que colgué fue el de "Melody" que es el mismo, solo que yo aumente 2 transistores mas y metí los IRFP9140 y 140, ya lo ensamblé una vez y la verdad si tiene potencia, ésto me hace pensar que si son los 100W reales. El capacitor si ya , vi que es un horror mio jejejee, luego edito el plano, aunque quien lo ensamble y sepa lo que está haciendo va saber que hay que invertirlo.



			
				jotecor dijo:
			
		

> Hola luciperrro
> una consulta con respecto al diagrama que colocaste para el sistema de proteccion para los altavoces (DOG-AMP-PROTDC.pdf), cuando colocas el optoacloplador alimentas el colector con 12 volt, el emisor lo dirijes al transistor 2n2222, pero la base del transistor interno del opto. no la colocas a ningun lado.
> por que no la necesitas? o asumo que debo colocarla a los 12 volt de entrada. no entiendo mucho esa parte. gracias



Esa parte del sistema la hice con el optoacoplador para no unir la GND de la fuente con el negativo de la batería, en al parte del optoacoplador no utilicé la terminal de la base porque es controlada por el led interno, aunque debí colocarle una resistencia de unos 10K a 100K con referencia al negativo para que no llegara a dispararse, pero eso no sucede a causa de la resistencia de 10K que se encuentra en la base del 2222 y aparte que al alimentar esa parte del circuito los 12V llegan a través del relay de la tarjeta de la fuente y nunca están presentes al apagar el amplificador, aunque si se desea se puede colocar esa resistencia en el opto sin afectar el funcionamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## jotecor

Gracias amigo luciperrro
Ahora tengo otra dudita con respecto al banco de condensadores que tienes en la foto (DSC00919.JPG), que hay 6 que me imagino que son de 4700uf, y en el diagrama (DOG-AMP-CAR-SMPS.pdf), solo veo 2.
disculpa la preguntadera solo que estos dias he tenido un tiempito libre y me he dedicado a bien utilizar mi tiempo de ocio   
Gracias


----------



## Guest

jotecor dijo:
			
		

> Gracias amigo luciperrro
> Ahora tengo otra dudita con respecto al banco de condensadores que tienes en la foto (DSC00919.JPG), que hay 6 que me imagino que son de 4700uf, y en el diagrama (DOG-AMP-CAR-SMPS.pdf), solo veo 2.
> disculpa la preguntadera solo que estos dias he tenido un tiempito libre y me he dedicado a bien utilizar mi tiempo de ocio
> Gracias



Son cada uno de 1500uF/63V, esa foto de la fuente es de uan de las tantas versiones prototipo, la ultima version solo trae 2 de 4700uF/63V


----------



## Guest

Acabo de terminar el amplificador de 300W que publique en "diagramas amplificador" para montarlo en el automovil; y aqui algunas fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

muy lindo falta q pongas un videito.... felicitaciones....


----------



## agustokpo

muy buen aporte del amplificador


----------



## Guest

Ahora el amplificador de 100W tambien para ser alimentado con 12VDC de la bateria


----------



## jujujaju

gracias por el diseño una duda este ultimo no nesecita fuente entendi bien ? lo conectas directamente a la bateria


----------



## davidmedinarcp

jujujaju dijo:
			
		

> gracias por el diseño una duda este ultimo no nesecita fuente entendi bien ? lo conectas directamente a la bateria



Que tal mi pana... Mira entendiste mal... El amplificador si necesita fuente y una muy especial... pero tranquilo no te asustes, chequea este link y aqui encuentras todo... Saludos... Yo estoy en un proyecto igual...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/


----------



## jujujaju

ok gracias por responder mi duda querido saludos


----------



## Sundance

Yo necesito algo mas chico para el automovil, para ponerlo debajo del torpedo del auto, y usar un ipod o algun mp4.... me robaron el estereo por 3era vez y no pienso comprar otro, alguno tiene un diagrama de un amplificador "chico" para 4 parlantes y que pueda usar la bateria del auto ? (q no consuma mucho amperaje)

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Sundance dijo:
			
		

> Yo necesito algo mas chico para el automovil, ...


Mira estos post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/amplficador-tda7386-3824/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/pcb-tda7386-7333/


----------



## jorge noboa

Tengo un problema con esas fuentes duales y dime como le conecto a mi carro si solo dispongo de una fuente


----------



## Guest

jorge noboa dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un problema con esas fuentes duales y dime como le conecto a mi carro si solo dispongo de una fuente



Que tipo de problemas tienes con las fuentes duales?, y a que unica fuente te refieres?.


----------



## jorge noboa

mira la mayoria de amplificador utiliza primero altosa voltajes y segundo fuentes duales es decir +15v y -15 v y en mi vehiculo solo tengu una bateria de 12 v .
Disculpa mi ignorancia pero no creo que pueda obtener mas de 25 W con una fuente simple de 12 v


----------



## Guest

jorge noboa dijo:
			
		

> mira la mayoria de amplificador utiliza primero altosa voltajes y segundo fuentes duales es decir +15v y -15 v y en mi vehiculo solo tengu una bateria de 12 v .
> Disculpa mi ignorancia pero no creo que pueda obtener mas de 25 W con una fuente simple de 12 v



Asi es, con 12V para alimentar algo es muy poca la potencia que puedes obtener, por fuerza tienes que elevarla si deseas mas potencia.


----------



## venado_bike

Te recomiendo el TDA1562Q ... entrega 70WRms! (Mono) y funciona con 12V... también te recomiendo el TDA1558Q... entrega 22WRms (Estéreo 44WRms). 


Hola, aca te deje la Hoja de Datos del TDA1558Q. Espero que lo puedas armar, es muy sencillo, la placa es de 5 x 5 cm mas o menos. 

Saludos.. y Muchísima Suerte. 

Rafael Riesgo.


----------



## mauricioh

Hola!bueno primero les queria decir que estan muy buenos todos los proyectos!yo le queria preguntar!tengo una potencia de supuestamente 1000W q no son reales a lo sumo tiene q ser 100w reales pero me llama la atensión lo simple q es!les paso una foto para q vean con algunos detalles de los 4 transis y el pequño transformador teroidal que tiene!la potencia tira muy bien!les muestro para q tengan una idea y si pueden conseguir el diagrama mucho mejor!yo intente diria como"copiarla"pero es muy complicado por su cantidad de componente pasivos.etc.!bueno cualquier cosa me preguntan a ver si logramos algo!saludos a todos y gracias!


----------



## venado_bike

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola!bueno primero les queria decir que estan muy buenos todos los proyectos!yo le queria preguntar!tengo una potencia de supuestamente 1000W q no son reales a lo sumo tiene q ser 100w reales pero me llama la atensión lo simple q es!les paso una foto para q vean con algunos detalles de los 4 transis y el pequño transformador teroidal que tiene!la potencia tira muy bien!les muestro para q tengan una idea y si pueden conseguir el diagrama mucho mejor!yo intente diria como"copiarla"pero es muy complicado por su cantidad de componente pasivos.etc.!bueno cualquier cosa me preguntan a ver si logramos algo!saludos a todos y gracias!




Hola..

A simple vista se ve facil de realizar... que marca es?  si tenes a mano la potencia hace un diagrama de la disposicion de los componentes.. No es complicado.. solamente lleva tiempo   



Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

hola!si voy a ver que puedo hacer!ya que no es dificil pero me llama atensión la fuente lo pequeña que es!la potencia dice 1000w pero no llega ni ahy!lo bueno tiene filro graves agudos con distintos niveles y con un potenciometro!tambien filtro para crossover y proteccion!y alguna otra cosa q seguro me estoy olvidando!te paso otras fotos!si encontras algo interesante postealo!saludos


----------



## venado_bike

No habia visto nunca esa marca.. pero se ve linda la potencia..  donde la conseguiste? habria que copiar el circuito electronico... (Produccion en serie de Amplificadores.. jejeje... )


----------



## mauricioh

hola!ja si esta muy linda la potencia!pero resulta que yo me dedico a armar sistemas de sonidos!y esta potencia me la trajeron con un para de woofers y como la vi linda a la potencia la eche un vistaso y no hice mas q sacarle fotos!lastimosamente ya la entrgue al dueño por eso pregunte si alguien conocia la pot para conceguir el diagrama!voy a ver que hago!saludos


----------



## venado_bike

Dudo que puedas encontrar el circuito electronico de esta potencia...casi ninguna marca publica el circuito de una potencia..  es raro encontrar uno que lo publique! 


Saludos..


----------



## mauricioh

hola!la alimentacion creeria que es por los +-30V. que potencia puede proveer este amplificador 40w?estuve explorando por la web y resulta que encontre un diagrama identico al amplificador que te describi!exepto algunos componentes como los tip, un diodo zener de 24 x uno de 3v3 y uno que otro componente pasivos seria el mismo diagrama!la alimentacion seguro es la misma que la del diagrama!pero igual mañana subo las fotos!gracias por la ayuda!

a casi me olvidaba!tampoco lleva el precets y el amplificador es hogareño pero trankilamente se puede conectar con la fuente dc-dc 12v de lucipero!saludos


----------



## venado_bike

Es de la Revista Saber Electronica ese Circuito... aca tengo un circuito de un amplificador de 22WRms por canal.. funciona con 12v... y el costo de los materiales es minimo.. (TDA1558Q).. lo unico que tenes que comprar es el integrado.. lo otro lo sacas de placas en desuso... jeje... 



Saludos..


----------



## mauricioh

hola!gracias por la información!pero yo estube tratando de encontrar un buen pre con transistores para armar un sistema de sonido y sacarle toda la potencia posible ya que lo mp3 o etc tiene muy baja potencia de salida y no llegas a sacar toda la potencia del amplificador!y pre con ic no me gusta su funcionamiento aparte es bajo su rendimiento!pre con transistores encontre algunos pero distorcionan mucho!te agradeceria si me ayudas con algun diagrama que funcione!te paso un diagrama de uno que probe pero distorcionaba!para que lo mires o fijate este link hay varios que la mayoria ya los e probado
http://images.google.com.ar/images?...uite+transister&btnG=Buscar+imágenes&aq=f&oq=


----------



## venado_bike

Hola.. aca te dejo un control de Tonos Pasivo.. Funciona de 10! esta re contra probado! Espero que te sirva..    


Saludos..


----------



## mauricioh

y solamente un pre con transistores simple sin control de tonos no tenes un diagrama!por que te juro que ya no se cual hacer te rompen la cabeza esos circuitos con transistores que no funcionan!te agradeceria mucho!y muchas gracias por el que me pasaste!parecido al que va antes del tda2009!je! saludos


----------



## venado_bike

ese es un controlador de tonos de un TDA2005.. yo lo tengo con el integrado TDA1558Q.. y me anda de 10!  

No tengo con Transistores.. pero aca te dejo uno que encontre en Mi Carpeta de Electronica.. Es una Pre Fender! 


Saludos..


----------



## mauricioh

mira! te cuento primero gracias por los circuitos!pero el primero es solo un control de tonos pasivo para integrar a un pre y el segundo es muy complejo comparado con los que te pase que e probado y no funcan je!yo me dedico al comercio pasivo de potencias y queria armar una simple con el tda1558 que me diste la idea gracias y un pre simple sin control de tonos pero que sea con transistores ya que tiene muy buena ganancia!pero igual ese que me pasaste lo voy a armar para un sistema de audio para mi casa!gracias por todo igual!no lo tomes a mal!saludos mauricio


----------



## venado_bike

de nada.. me gusta ayudar.. en lo que pueda ayudar ayudo.. sino pido ayuda.. 

Saludos.. y espero que lo disfrutes... (el TDA1558Q es polenta.. muy bueno.. y con la pre mejor) 

en que localidad vivis? (Provincia-ciudad) 



Mucha Suerte...


----------



## mauricioh

hola! soy de corrientes capital!si llegas a encontrar un pre-amplificador con transistores te lo voy a agradecer que lo postees!saludos y mil gracias


----------



## MFK08

para que es un control de ganancia? es lo mismo que el preamplificador? disculpen si suena a una pregunta ignorante


----------



## lampaculos

Hola gente, ¿sería mucho pedir que alguien que haya armado el amplificador de 100W publicara los PCB?, la verdad que a simple vista el diagrama de la fuente me mareó un poquito y me gusta mucho como se ve el equipo montado en el gabinete de luciperro. Otra pregunta: ¿que tal suena la bestezuela?


----------



## anthony123

Alguien ha realizado el PCB de todo el sistema amplificador?


----------



## MFK08

MFK08 dijo:


> para que es un control de ganancia? es lo mismo que el preamplificador? disculpen si suena a una pregunta ignorante



alguien puede responder esto es una intriga que tengo.. hace tiempo


----------



## Tacatomon

El control de ganancia sirver para limitar el voltaje de entrada de los preamplificadores y amplificadores.
A veces, el voltaje de entrada es superior al que soporta la etapa, bajamos un poco el control de ganancia y listo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## MFK08

bine muchas gracias. pasa que estoy haciendo un ampli de 100W x 2 y me interesa saber si colocar un control de ganancia o un pre. no quiero control de tonos solo para manejar el volumen y no se que colocar. que me recomiendan?


----------



## chesterchess

Hola, amigos, soy nuevo aqui en el foro, queria pedir ayuda con lo siguiente.

tengo ganas de armar un ampli para auto, por ende deve trabajar con 12v para un Woofer XXX 12" 400w (no tengo el woofer es el que me gustaria poner)

mi idea es ponerle un woofer para que tenga un poco de golpe. (ojo, mi idea es completar el audio, justamente con un poco de bajos)

la verdad recien ahora estoy empezando con electronica, y mucho no entiendo los diagramas agradeceria cualquier ayuda, (lista de materiales, etc)


----------



## CAYSER

saludos estimado amigo ,el tema que usted esta buscando esta por esta direccion del foro espero  le sirva.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/252043/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/


..........................................:estudiando:


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos amigos foreros, ahorita que estoy de vacaciones (2 meses) he estado llendo a trabajar a un taller de electronica, y reparando un amplificador sony, me tope con que no servia el ampli, y quedaba el inversor,por azares del destino el señor accedio a regalarmela, y con la fortuna que tenia todos sus mosfets dañados le cambie por 8/IRF3205, Y HA FUNCIONADO DE MARAVILLA!!!, con este inversor he alimentado todos mis circuitos de amplificadores de cualquier potencia, el circuito es bastante sencillo, solo consta de 10 transistores  de la proteccion y de el inversor,8 mosfets de potencia y un integrado CMOS MN3102, que les parece si decifro el diagrama de las pistas y cuando lo halla terminado les paso el diagrama para que todos podamos armarla, es un diseño de empresa (sony) y no quiero desaprobecharla ya que le podemos sacar buenos aportes, que les parece??

saludos!!


----------



## chacarock

estaria copadisimo, esperaremos ansiosos
gracias

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Opino que sería un gran aporte Alex. 

Saludos!!


----------



## vaco_802808

hola a todos  hace algun tiempo visite uno  de estas paginas donde descargue un pcb y fotos de un grana amplificador  con fet  de 100 w por canal y fuente conmutada incluida en la pcb me intesera armarlo pero nmo se si alguien lo a armado  veo que el negativo de la batería esta unida el de el secundario de la fuente smps y se me hace que no va ha funcionar correctamente gracias por la ayuda de antemano aca les adjunto  la informaciòn que algun dia descargue.


----------



## CAYSER

*vaco_802808* ,saludos tienes mucha razon ummmm  ,sabes que el creador de este pequeño gigante esta en este foro,bueno esperemos que nos de alguna explicacion ,por aqui hay mas informacion.
_Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC_


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos nuevamente!!, en la busqueda del inversor perfecto para mi amplificador de 500w me tope con este inversor que verdaderamente me sorprendio :
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/12vdc-to-37v-dc-converter-by-sg3524.jpg
ya que caresco de saber como se usa el proteus o de algun tipo de programa simulador, me di a la tarea de pasarlo al protoboard, tambien se le puede regular el voltaje de salida poniendo  dos zener de 30v en serie y tambien con ellos en serie un potenciometro de 10k, , voy a experimentar con el para ver que sucede pero realmente funciona bien , hay les digo que modificaciones se le pueden hacer, los mosfets no calientan nada, tampoco hace ruido, etc..


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola de nuevo, acabo de hacer algunas modificaciones, espero no violar derecho de autor del circuito, si no avisadme, bueno prosiguiendo, en el circuito recomiendo poner en ves de las resistencias que van a tierra de 2ohms a 6w, dos resistencias de 270 ohms a 2w y sustituir los capacitores de 100nf por dos de 22nf, ya que con las de 2 ohms el circuito es algo ineficiente con carga, en cambio con las de 270 ohm carga mas rapido los dos capacitores de 22nf y por consiguiente carga mas rapido los capacitores de salida por la frecuencia a la que trabaja, aparte los carga a su maxima capacidad, en cambio que con las de 2 ohms solo los carga a un 95 % de su capacidad, bueno espero que les sirva esta informacion, saludos!!


----------



## Derhund

vaco_802808 dijo:


> hola a todos  hace algun tiempo visite uno  de estas paginas donde descargue un pcb y fotos de un grana amplificador  con fet  de 100 w por canal y fuente conmutada incluida en la pcb me intesera armarlo pero nmo se si alguien lo a armado  veo que el negativo de la batería esta unida el de el secundario de la fuente smps y se me hace que no va ha funcionar correctamente gracias por la ayuda de antemano aca les adjunto  la informaciòn que algun dia descargue.



Hola que tal!. La verdad ya no me acordaba de ese diseño hace mucho que lo hice snif snif, jejejeje, y bueno lamentablemente ya no hice otro por algunas razones, de principio la fuente tenia problemas de ruido por la conmutacion, eso se resolvia auemntando el numero de espiras en los inductores en serie con los capacitores, otra cosa por la que ya no quise aherotro es que el sistema de proteccion de las bocias es ineficiente de la forma en que lo diseñe con el uPC1237h, tambien la retroalimentacion no la coloque optoaislada; en fin si querian una maquina de ruido esa era una exelente opcion jejejeje pero ya solo quedo en el recuerdo, la mejor opcion es utilizar el ultimo diseño de fuente SMPS que subi al post, ese diseño si es eficiente, el amplificador de 100W mosfet tambien lo publique y trabaja muy bien, ya solo resta buscar un sistema deproteccion para las bocinas, que en el foro existen variosy adaptarlo, asi quedara un mejor proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos mis amigos foreros!!! ya ha pasado tiempo y la verdad no he estado actualizado, respondienso a preguntas, el inversor sony  ya no lo pude decifrar ya que tenia componentes dificiles de encontar pero el ampli que les mostre con anterioridad ya lo probe con amplificador y suena re-bien!!! les adjunto un video que realise  



 espero y les guste, de hecho ya estoy fabricando este inversor con un amplificador de 200watts cn filtro pasabajos para puros graves en proteus, cuando lo termine les digo como quedo y les pongo las pcbs para que lo armen

este es el diseno cmo va durante 3 dias , por que la verdad ya estoy harto de ampli e inversor aparte, es mejor en una sola  placa de 15cm*20cm que valla todo no creen?? ampli/protector/inversor/leds/ganancia/tonos y pensado para que todas las partes sean accecibles use el reductor de voltaje de luciperro de +-15volts para alimentar la ganancia y tonos, solo dejen experimentar y en una o dos semanas este el prototipo

saludos!

hasta voy a experimentar con el amplificador de ejtagle de 25-1250wrms y espero ponerle el amplificador de 200w a 4ohms


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen, el amplificador de ganancia que esta en el PDF del primer post, para que sirve??? si es para aumentar la potencia de entrada en el ampli y asi que este tenga mas potencia, se le puede poner a cualquier amplificador???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## ediel

os pdf nao funcionam


----------



## pandacba

Cual PDF buscas?


----------



## ediel

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ateriales-balance-input-bridge-mdt-pdf.89897/ estes


----------



## DOSMETROS

Funciona perfectamente , es una lista de materiales !

*Fórum de língua espanhola, por favor use um tradutor! *


----------



## ediel

ok mui grato amigo


----------



## pandacba

Se abre perfectamente, no hay problemas.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Solo con una consulta para los participantes de este tema: Por lo que leo y entiendo, la fuente de poder de este amplificador tiene "ruido o interferencia" y que no está totalmente aislada, que el negativo del primario está unido al secundario... Mi pregunta es... 
¿Esta fuente SMPS realmente funciona o debo usar esta que se menciona en el diagrama de abajo?

Me refiero a este diagrama:


O debo usar esta fuente de este post:
Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC

Mi duda surge porque tengo un amplificador de Automovil totalmente dañado por agua en su interior, que ocasionó severos daños a la placa, logré encenderla aislando la fuente de poder cortando las pistas y alimentádola con una Fuente de poder ATX de computadora de 500W

Y me gustaría implementar una fuente de poder SMPS de lo más sencilla posible para no echar a perder, aunque así se aprende mejor...
El amplificador es de marca Nippon América (es de esas placas chinas con componentes con su serigrafía borrada...)
Gracias por su comentarios  y detalles...


----------

